# On Location: Audi + Ducati = Awesome Photo Shoot with R8 and Diavel Carbon



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

By now Audi's purchase of Italian motorcycle manufacturer Ducati is official and perhaps you've spotted some photos of a red R8 and Ducati Diavel Carbon on Audi's Facebook page. Truth be told, that's our 4 Season R8 test car - coincidentally ordered in very Ducati-esque red with carbon and titanium accents. We performed a shoot with the car and the aforementioned Ducati (courtesy of Battley Ducati in Gaithersburg, MD http://www.battley.com/) yesterday while in the DC area, fitting it on the back end of a visit to Audi HQ in Herndon, VA.

Thanks in part to our association with Kilometer Magazine ( http://www.kilometermagazine.com) and at least one of our staffers being a Ducati nutter (Multistrada owner and former Sport Classic owner), we have decided to cover Ducati as part of the Audi brand group just as we do with Lamborghini.

In the meantime, we've uploaded the entire set of photos from our shoot yesterday and posted a selection of photo edited versions in our R8 discussion forum where you can see them. Links to both are below.

Thanks again to Battley Ducati and also to Anthony Garbis for being our black Ducati-riding stig for this photo shoot.

*Note for Those Looking to Use These Photos: Please credit to Fourtitude.com and please drop us a note if you plan to use these photos on your blog or website. These photos are copyright Fourtitude.com*

* Audi R8 + Ducati Diavel Carbon Photo Gallery (Low-Res 1024, Full Set) *

* Audi R8 + Ducati Diavel Carbon Wallpapers (7 ea. 2456 px X 1632 px *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I used to love to go to Battley's and see their awesome vintage Italian bikes on the top concours of their store. I am glad to see that they are still growing! :thumbup:


----------



## JDub713 (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys will be covering Ducati news now as well.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

can't wait to see what this partnership creates!


----------

